# Easter egg dye kits



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I couldn't resist them- candy apple , the dye and speckled. 
Going to see how my colored eggs dye with the kits....









Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is not my fault.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Of course not
If i had more money on me i would have bought four more different kits lol



Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, now you're going to have to post pics of the mess created. At least in my house it would look like a bomb went off. So, its just safer to let others do it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol !! I'll post pics thats for sure.. It wont be neat either lol... I cant wait for Easter to get closer then I'm going to hardboil eggs and make colored eggs


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 12, 2014)

This is great! Looking forward to seeing the mess and lovely decorated eggs! Lol! Your eggs are so colorful already. Really neat! Good luck!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maryellen just thinks she's going to drag us in to that mess with her. I planted the seed and look what happened!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Well i do need conspirators.... I cant do this stuff without conspirators lol.... 


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, so you're one of those that just needs to have the seed planted and then everyone stands back and watch what happens?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol sometimes, other times I'm the one planting the seed and watching it take and other times i dont need a seed planted i just go full throttle lol.... 


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The magic words for me are "you can't." Really? Watch me. Or don't because I might not survive.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep dont tell me what i can or cannot do because i have to then do it lol


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Did a test run just now, blue green olive and brown eggs take longer to color and have to sit in the dye longer. 
I experimented with a regular dye kit to start





































Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, eggs that possess color already make some amazing dyed eggs. I've never seen any look like that. 

But I hadn't actually meant to dye the colored eggs since they already possessed color. Glad you did it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

If i kept them in longer they probably would have changed more. I'll post pics when i do the other kits as well. 
I'm curious to see how they change with the other kits, and I'm not going to use white vinegar next time and see how that works.


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The color is so intense. No matter how long I left them in when my daughter was small they still came out a pastel color.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Really? Maybe its because i put more then a teaspoon of white vinegar in the water? I had to dunk them a lot longer to get the dark colors . I'm going to buy more kits tomorrow to do more testing lol. The candy apple kit has to be painted on the eggs so i think those might come out better.
When i put a dark brown egg in the yellow dye it came out a weird copper color 


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The kit i got at the supermarket it wasn't a regular paas kit so maybe that had something to do with it too? It was a newer kit not one i posted


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

This is the kit i used today

Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From this side of the screen it looks like a giant chocolate egg. I think its my favorite but that's probably because it reminds me of chocolate. The one next to it that looks royal blue is the next favorite.

When my daughter was egg dying age all that was out there was the Paas. We did experiment a little with coloring from beets and things. Equally messy and not as satisfying as the regular food coloring.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The chocolate egg i dipped in yellow dye and left it there then blue, green, back to yellow.. The blue one i put in blue and purple then blue again to get that color, the blue egg was a brown egg and the chocolate egg was a green egg lol


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would never have known. I think you might be a bit more crafty than you realized.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I grew up with paas kits. Now there are a ton of kits. I'm not really crafty the kits help lol


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't have considered dunking them in the different colors. I'm kind of straight line kind of thinker when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I always dunked eggs in the diff colors. I would half dunk three quarter dunk so that i could get three colors on one egg lol


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The top right one was dunked in three colors 


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------

